# And the Heavens Will Rain Down



## Christopher (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow, my inbox has been under constant attack this morning from sevenstring.org! I went a few days without any topic reply notifications (which isn't that unusual) and then I got all the missing ones today in about 20 minutes.


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 22, 2006)

that just happened to me too...


----------



## Christopher (Dec 22, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining. It could have been erectile dysfunction spam, or Nigerian scams or whatnot.


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2006)

Sorry about that - my mailserver has been being a bastard lately, so a lot of people are getting queued up thread subscriptions.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 25, 2006)

No worries!


----------

